# Halloween 2011



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Another successful Halloween! We had a blast yesterday and had tons of fun. Met some of my neighbors and made new friends! 

Lots to clean up still but totally worth it. Very pleased with my Jack o Lantern this year.

Here are some pics:


View attachment 99397


View attachment 99398

View attachment 99400

View attachment 99401

View attachment 99403


And a video of the haunt:


----------



## Leecho (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice display... I too found it was all about the lights. I had 2 seperate sets of white LEDs flashing with lots of cob-webbing and spiders, kids and parents said they saw the house from way down the street and had to come to see it. I've always dressed up to hand out candies... Happy haunting, have fun.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I like it! Love your ghost....I got two of those myself! ....Now to pack everything up!!! Eeek!*  H1


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Everything looks great! I like that little guy who pops up and welcomes you to the graveyard *


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all! I am glad you like the pics


----------

